# Living with IBS



## randomgirl85 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi, don't really know what to write just thought I would start here.

I am not sure when I was diagnosed as having IBS but it may have been 2- 3 years ago. I am sure I have had it longer than that.

It is difficult to go out places with it because you never know what is going to happen.

I have pain every second or third day of the week, and bowel movements are unpredictable. I do like going on short vacations but when I get nervous I tend to be worse. (I have anxiety so when Im on vacations I get nervous in big crowds sometimes)

The doctor doesn't seem to do much for me when I have pain she just says "You have IBS" like that isn't new news.

It sucks having to deal with this on outings with friends or family.

I have been able to handle pain, and now I have accepted that this is what my problem is I used to not really know before and think I was dying because the pain was really bad at times. But it comes and goes.

Some days are good and some days are bad, on bad days I don't want to go out all.

Not sure if there is anything anyone can suggest, have been eating more fiber it helps a little but not a lot.

I sometimes think it doesn't matter my diet because on a good or bad one it does the same thing.


----------

